# نوة المكنسة



## eac

مرحبا بالجميع

هل يستطيع أحد أن يشرح لي معنى "نوة المكنسة" ؟

ممنون جدا


----------



## Bakr

لا علم لي بهذا المصطلح..وفي غياب السياق..وبما أن السؤال بقي دون جواب، ربما سؤالك يتعلق بـ:ـ



> نوة: جمع نَوّات : هبَّة شديدة للرِّيح تثير اضطراب البحر :- تَكْثُر النّوَّات التي تصيب الإسكندرية في الشتاء ، - هبَّت أوّل نوّات هذا العام في منتصف الشهر الماضي


http://www.almaany.com/ar/dict/ar-ar/نوة/


> أما نوة المكنسة فقد سميت بهذا الاسم لأنها تكنس البحر من عمقه حتى سطحه نتيجة التيارات البحرية الشديدة وارتفاع الموج العالي.ـ


http://www.ahram.org.eg/archive/Alexandria/News/126074.aspx


----------

